# Show kit?



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok this is my show kit so far. 
Hoof trimmers
Hoof pick
Show chain
Brush
Curry comb
Fine-tooth comb 
Shampoo/conditioner
Udder balm 
Udder razor 
Feed/hay/buckets/hay rack 
Shavings 
Clorox/wipes 
Emergency trimmer 
Goat first aid kit (lol) 
What Else should I bring? They have straw for bedding I want to make sure I have everything so your input would help out a lot also when should I clip her the show is next month on the 7-9th thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Probios and electrolytes


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a quick question, what do you use electrolytes for in a show kit?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If they won't drink water its good to have so they can stay hydrated. A hydrated goat always shows better than one that won't drink. It's easy to drench them too. 

If you don't like to use electrolytes consider bringing water from home. Goats can be picky about water. At least mine are.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Electrolytes balance fluids in a goat's system, helps them stay hydrated and not look so sunken in.

Edit: How can I be so slow when I only typed one sentence??? :shrug:


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Probios and electrolytes


Good tip ill put then in the box now!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, I'm one of those people that brings a medicine box to every show just in case. I prefer to bring it and not need than to scramble around to find something. I'm kind of paranoid lol. I bring scour halt, b complex, needles/syringes, probios, electrolytes, drench syringe, first aid (wraps, neosporin, blue kote, ice pack frozen in the cooler). It may be a little over board but if me or another exhibitor has an issue I have meds that can at least boost the goat 

I also bring actual show stuff too. That's another list lol


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Also, I'm one of those people that brings a medicine box to every show just in case. I prefer to bring it and not need than to scramble around to find something. I'm kind of paranoid lol. I bring scour halt, b complex, needles/syringes, probios, electrolytes, drench syringe, first aid (wraps, neosporin, blue kote, ice pack frozen in the cooler). It may be a little over board but if me or another exhibitor has an issue I have meds that can at least boost the goat
> 
> I also bring actual show stuff too. That's another list lol


What do I do to get her tail to stay up? I packed my "vet kit" too that has all my mess in it


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can spray green alcohol under the tail. I don't because it stings and can make the goat show bad. I think they already through enough at shows and the alcohol is seems a little over board to me. As long as.she's relaxed she should hold it up


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

A human first aid kit can be beneficial as well. You never know what could happen.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> A human first aid kit can be beneficial as well. You never know what could happen.


Yes! Last show I went to I sprained my ankle, stuck the bristles from the fluffer comb under 3 finger nails and cut my thumb in hoof trimmers fairly deep... all in a one day show that I was home from 4pm!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

here's a couple links to good show checklists that I like to use...

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/showing/show_kit.asp

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/show-packing-checklist.asp


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ouch Dani!


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Does anybody have a good market goat show checklist?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

farmgirl631 said:


> Does anybody have a good market goat show checklist?


Me! Clippers, buckets, Med box, muzzles, electrolytes, scour halt, show sheen/pink oil, hoof trimmer, water hose, probios, comb/brush for legs, 2 show leads, feed, water from home, drench syringe... I'm sure there's more...

Eta: shavings, blanket for goat, wash Mitt just in case, soap, spray and rub waterless shampoo, rags and paper towels, dryer.... I pack pretty much everything


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

some type of goat coat to keep them warm if the day is cold. we make our own. we also take an easyup shade tent. a portable show stand. we use one that folds for easy transport. i wuould clip her about 2 days before the show.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

enchantedgoats said:


> some type of goat coat to keep them warm if the day is cold. we make our own. we also take an easyup shade tent. a portable show stand. we use one that folds for easy transport. i wuould clip her about 2 days before the show.


That's what I forgot! Chairs for you, fitting stand, halters and the shade tent of your not in a barn


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We try to keep the basics and not take too much lol We have a large plastic, clear, tote that we call the '4-H box.' There is a organizer basket w/handle inside that we can pull out if need be, What they keep in it: 
Show Sheen, Pink, Hoof paint, shampoo, conditioner, small folded wash clothes, sponges, a soft brush, harder bristled brush, a coarse hair comb, hoof pick, hoof trimmers.

We have a small plastic tote box that fits in it with first aid kit for us & goats. We keep triple Antibiotic ointment, first aid wipes, bandaids, gauze and an absorbant pad oh and need to replenish with Tylenol <for me LOL>.
Then just for the goats - needles, syringes, Blu Kote, and Banamine.

Then we usually have Baby wipes for our hands, or cleaning dirt spots off the goats, or my kids lol

Plastic grocery bags for trash, etc.

A couple of bath towels

Extra 2 headed clips, and some rope.

Clippers <although we try to do everything before we leave I don't want to be clipping goats at the shows, have to keep up with my human kids & their goats lol>.

Probios.

We have a folder we keep all of the paperwork in, and keep it in the 4-H box. health papers & registration papers.

We are also going to start keeping a spray bottle of some kind of disinfectant in the SUV so we can spray the goats before they get on the trailer to come home. Probably end up using a little bleach water...

Water buckets, feed buckets and still need to figure something out for hay this year. Not taking the big buckets we used last year for hay.
Feed, hay, and some gallons of water from home. 
We save milk gallons, wash them out and use those.

Chairs, and found a small folding grill/camp table.

Extra change of clothes for my kids and usually a light blanket or two depending on the weather.


----------

